# Instagram clothing "boutiques"



## ddglitter06 (Jun 3, 2014)

There are so many pages on Instagram for various clothing "boutiques". I've noticed many of the pages are selling the same current, trendy items...the model is the exact same blonde-with-dark-eyebrows model against a white background. Lol At the various online stores the same item can vary in price, I've seen from $30-$100! Even a local boutique in my city is using the images of this same model and selling these clothes (overpriced of course!).  Does anyone know the original seller/wholesaler is of these clothes at the cheapest price?


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 5, 2014)

No idea, but try an eBay search. You may find similar pieces on there for much less.


----------

